# MTD Snowflite Thrower Chain



## Greymanski (Dec 9, 2016)

Hello everyone,

My name is Greysen and I am not knowledgeable on snowblowers at all. I recently bought a MTD Snowflite (310 230A 1289C) for $60. Even more recently I broke the thrower chain for it and am having a pretty difficult time finding a replacement. Does anyone know of a chain that I can use and possibly any information about my machine? Thanks very much for your time.

V/r
Greysen


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

If you bring the chain to any power equipment shop they can match it up. If you have a tractor supply near by you may be able to do it yourself, without the up charge.


-efisher-


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Or any outdoor power equipment repair(OPE) shop might be able to help to.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Another place to look would be a go-kart, minibike or motorcycle shop.


----------

